# what would look better help pls



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I would think black or white would both look good...black will be a bit more understated then the white would be...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Show us the mesh wheels that fit the Cruze.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Show us the mesh wheels that fit the Cruze.


cants its a secert,that one dude had bbs


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

not white IMO. How about a gold ?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> not white IMO. How about a gold ?


i was leaning on the 2 colors mostly bronze and black,bronze looks sick on blue cars but majority of them are two doors and black always looks good


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> cants its a secert,that one dude had bbs


That's some lame ****...

Also, that guy posted a picture, not proof.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> That's some lame ****...
> 
> Also, that guy posted a picture, not proof.


i have a buddy who gets killer deals on wheels and they will make any size bolt hole i want for 500 with tires its pretty sweet its not bbs just konig or maxairs i like the sprinters? the one all the honda guys run


----------



## gerhardtracing (Apr 27, 2011)

Performance wheel and tire here in Colorado can buy blank wheels and drill any bolt pattern you want, not all wheels can be bought blank but most can. 
If anyone is interested Google them and talk to Kern


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

be original with rims! dont follow honda lol


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> be original with rims! dont follow honda lol


Most of the Honda crowd puts high quality forged wheels on their cars, for some reason i doubt we'll see much of that on Cruzes...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Most of the Honda crowd puts *high quality forged wheels* on their cars, for some reason i doubt we'll see much of that on *Cruzes*...


...I believe the *Eco* Cruze 17" rims are forged lightweight alloy, aren't they?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I believe the *Eco* Cruze 17" rims are forged lightweight alloy, aren't they?


Yes the Eco wheels are forged but i was talking about wheels people *put *on their cars, not wheels that came from the factory. I don't foresee many Cruze owners running out to spend $2,500+ on new forged wheels and tires.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Yes the Eco wheels are forged but i was talking about wheels people *put *on their cars, not wheels that came from the factory. I don't foresee many Cruze owners running out to spend $2,500+ on new forged wheels and tires.


2500 holy crap


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 2500 holy crap


You don't even want to know what i just spent on my new wheels and tires..... :0(


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im thinkin konig mesh would look sick on the cruze or some like 17 spoke,5 spoke would look ugly though


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You can get these in 5x105


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You can get these in 5x105


Where from?
Those are sick


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a set of 19" CCW 505a on my GTO. Nice wheels, but expensive.



















EDIT: I vote for white with the dark blue car. I had 18" Konig Imagine on a Saturn I had a long time ago. If they were available in our bolt circle, I'd be interested in putting them on my Cruze. Also, MSR wheels list a 5X105 bolt pattern for their wheels. They offer a white mesh wheel, too.

http://msrwheels.com/auto_car_wheels.cfm?id=411#


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful, i love CCW's! I have a set of Classics ordered, they quoted me 3 weeks and right now its been over 5...


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

color wise... on a blue cruze. all i'm gonna say is... BLACK BLACK BLACK BLACK BLACK BABY~~~ w00t! seriously black looks good on just any car ... at least i think so. its just u know fashion sense too, i mean u dont see tuxedos in weird color like orange and blue... unless your from Dumb and Dumber but... most common is black and black wheels just look sexy ^_^


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Go with Black dude because once I can find a nice set for my Cruze I'm going to try and go with a smoke / gun metal scheme on my Imperial Blue.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

bronze or black imo. I can't decide myself.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im really stuck on what color/style i should get on my taupe grey cruze
i was thinking dark grey color and a mesh style rim on it...or even black would look pretty nice with some tints.
any suggestions?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

got another question meshy or multi spoke or 7 spoke wheels


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

Bronz Rota Torque type wheels. I think the black wheels are starting to get old and over done.


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

These fit nicly 18" with 225/40/18 or 245/40/18


----------

